# DP1 Armour 2012



## armourhopeful (22 Mar 2012)

After fruitless searching on CFB Gagetown's website for more info, I was unable to find any course dates for 2012. Any valid info on the topic is appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Mar 2012)

These are only Draft/proposed dates:

DP1 Crmn 0019      21 Nov 11 to 13 Mar 12
DP1 Crmn 0020      13 Feb 12 to 08 May 12
DP1 Crmn 0021      23 Apr 12 to 31 Aug 12
DP1 Crmn 0022      25 Sep 12 to 08 Feb 13
DP1 Crmn 0023      20 Nov 12 to 12 Apr 13
DP1 Crmn 0024      11 Feb 13 to 07 Jun 13

All subject to change of course.


----------



## armourhopeful (22 Mar 2012)

Thanks George, your wisdom, as always, is much appreciated!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Mar 2012)

armourhopeful said:
			
		

> Thanks George, your wisdom, as always, is much appreciated!



 :rofl:
Sorry, I shouldn't laugh.

 :rofl:


----------



## Franko (22 Mar 2012)

Suck-holing to someone that won't be his DS....priceless!

Regards


----------



## MYKE (22 Mar 2012)

Did they extend the course length?? I thought DP1 was on like 6 weeks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Mar 2012)

MYKE said:
			
		

> Did they extend the course length?? I thought DP1 was on like 6 weeks



6 weeks, 16 weeks, who cares, it's all pensionable.

Courses are like a box of chocolates, you never know what's inside until the Course Officer's\ Crse WO's address on the first morning.

(Bet you read that like Forrest Gump ;D)


----------



## armourhopeful (22 Mar 2012)

Sorry for my "sucking-up", lol, I just heard from Ottawa that I might be in before April 3rd, so course dates are nice to know.


----------



## MYKE (23 Mar 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> 6 weeks, 16 weeks, who cares, it's all pensionable.
> 
> Courses are like a box of chocolates, you never know what's inside until the Course Officer's\ Crse WO's address on the first morning.
> 
> (Bet you read that like Forrest Gump ;D)



I definitely read that like Forrest Gump.. Hahaha. Is it true that the first part of the course is sq??? My Transfer date for my CT is on 31 Mar and I'm gonna have to do the course, but I was given my bmq-l. So I'm quite curious how this is gonna go for myself. I was just instructing on a bmq-l and it would be weird to go through that again.


----------



## Franko (23 Mar 2012)

MYKE said:
			
		

> I definitely read that like Forrest Gump.. Hahaha. Is it true that the first part of the course is sq??? My Transfer date for my CT is on 31 Mar and I'm gonna have to do the course, but I was given my bmq-l. So I'm quite curious how this is gonna go for myself. I was just instructing on a bmq-l and it would be weird to go through that again.



Sucks to be you. Now you'll know it even better.

Regards


----------



## MYKE (23 Mar 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Sucks to be you. Now you'll know it even better.
> 
> Regards



I'm pretty sure I don't have to do bmq-l because they gave me that qual along with other common quals such as plq and milpat type vehicles. But it definitely would suck.


----------



## blacktriangle (23 Mar 2012)

If DP1 Armd includes content that is on BMQ-L, you will indeed have to re-learn it. 

If you are indeed an Inf MCpl with 10 years in, I don't see how you could have any problems, aside from attitude. Some parts might be a bit basic but just stay quiet and use it as a refresher. Use your leadership experience to the benefit of the others. 

You won't be the first that's had to do it.


----------



## MYKE (23 Mar 2012)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> If DP1 Armd includes content that is on BMQ-L, you will indeed have to re-learn it.
> 
> If you are indeed an Inf MCpl with 10 years in, I don't see how you could have any problems, aside from attitude. Some parts might be a bit basic but just stay quiet and use it as a refresher. Use your leadership experience to the benefit of the others.
> 
> You won't be the first that's had to do it.



I was just saying it would suck to do it again. Attitude is not an issue for me, and helping others would be the main effort for me in that portion of the course. But it would be a bit more than a refresher at this point considering that up until 2 weeks ago I was instructing a BMQ-L. All in all I am just happy to have made it into the regs and I am looking forward to what ever it brings my way.


----------



## doerksen27 (17 Aug 2012)

sorry to say there are no more armour courses until 2013


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Aug 2012)

doerksen27 said:
			
		

> sorry to say there are no more armour courses until 2013




........and your information comes from where?


----------



## Franko (17 Aug 2012)

The next serial of DP 1 to be put through is in Feb 2013, unless something has changed in a week. Trust me.         

Oh, if you are qualified Infantry and coming into the Corps, you'll do DP1 again, unless you are already qualified Leopard or Coyote Driver and Surv Op. 

I had one fella come into my troop two years ago and he told me about it adnauseum about it.

He's gone now. Couldn't accept the fact that he had to "do his time" as a Cpl before getting promoted to MCpl. He was a lousy Cpl too boot.

Regards


----------



## doerksen27 (20 Aug 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> ........and your information comes from where?




i just left gagetown a little more than a month ago..


----------

